# Baumstumpf im Teich



## Jack3006 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

zunächst möchte ich sagen, dass ich ein absoluter "Teichneuling" bin. Habe den Teich mit einem Kumpel übernommen (der hat aber auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung ). 
In unserem Teich ( ca 4500l ), mit einigen Pflanzen und Fischen befindet sich auf dem Grund ein Baumstamm ( ca 50cm lang und einem Durchmesser von ca 30cm ). Mein Kumpel behauptet der muss da drin sein, das ist gut für den Teich! Ich behaupte das ist Schwachsinn mit dem Baumstamm. Kann uns jemand helfen und sagen wer nun recht hat?!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

also ich hab gehört, das ein baumstamm am teich, positiv sein kann (denke hängt auch von der holzart ab), da zum einen die austretenden gerbsäuren sich positiv aufs wasser auswirken und zum andern viele tiere unterschlupf finden...
aber ein stamm im wasser halte ich nicht für besonder sinnvoll, verrottet und bildet schlamm, nährstoffe---->algen..


----------



## Kaje (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

Jep, schließe mich Gecko seiner Meinung an!
Der Baumstamm sollte aus dem Teich entfernt werden, da dieser sonst darin verrottet und dadurch Nährstoffe freigibt.


----------



## boesihexi (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

wenn das hartholz ist, dann verrotet das holz sehr langsam und ich würde mir darum keine sorgen machen. anfallenden blättern, pollen, fischkot usw. führt schneller zur schlamm als ein baumstamm. eichenholz soll auch gut *gegen* algenbildung sein. ich selber habe buchenholz und __ birke in meinem teich und die dürfen langsam vor sich hin verroten und den teichbewohnern freude bereiten. wer nichts verroten sehen will, muss sich künstlichen pflanzen kaufen 

mut zur natur, leute!


----------



## allegra (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

und ich kenne eine Schwimmteichbesitzerin (sehr große Anlage), die schwört auf Eiche im Wasser. Gerbsäure, sagt sie - sie hatte noch nie Algen - deshalb! Das Wasser bei ihr war unglaublich klar und schon und es gab hunderte von Fröschen. 

Gruße
Erdmuthe


----------



## Nordfriesen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

Also wir haben Baumrinden im Teich . Etwas größere Stücke die vom Ufer in den Teich ragen . Ca. 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche . Die bieten den Fischen schönen Unterschlupf und der wird auch gern angenommen . Die Fische schwimmen gern darunter und halten sich da auch gern länger auf . Unser Wasser ist klar bis auf den Grund . Keine Ahnung obs gut für den Teich ist ....schlecht ist es jedenfalls nicht und sieht sehr natürlich aus .
Verrotung habe ich bisher nicht festgestellt .... und wenn schon .

Sind denn genug Pflanzen im Teich ? Technik hin und her ..... 


Gruß
Nils


----------



## gecko73 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

deshalb habe ich ja gesagt, einen schönen stamm am teich aus dem richtigen holz macht bestimmt nichts, im gegenteil.
aber ich würde bei nadelhölzern aufpassen, oder auch bei __ birken, verroten einfach schneller, wenig gerbsäure...
denke das ist dann nicht von vorteil für den teich...

gruß andre


----------



## boesihexi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

die rinde der __ eichen, kastanien und __ birken sind stark tanninhaltig, aber jede holzart (unter der rinde) hat auch tannin. birken haben viel gerbsäure in deren rinde! verrotten zwar schneller als die eiche, es dauert trotzdem jahre, bis so ein baumstamm verfault ist. fäulnis gehört zu der biologie eines teiches, finde ich, deswegen habe ich keine angst davor. im gegenteil. teichbakterien brauchen verrotteten pflanzenteile und die pflanzen brauchen auch nahrung in form von teichschlamm. woher nehmen, aus kies und sand?!

wer keine eiche zur hand hat, kann auch ein anderes holz, zb. __ birke, nehmen. anderes holt würde ich evtl. entrinden. dem teich macht es übrigens nichts aus, wenn der stamm hässlich ist


----------



## Eugen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

Hallo Sebastian,

ich hab anfangs sogar absichtlich frische Buchen und Eichenscheite auf den Teichgrund gegeben. Auch sonst liegen/stehen einige Stämme und Wurzeln im Teich. Hab bis jetzt nur Vorteile für die Teichbiologie gesehen. Schön sehen sie zusätzlich aus.
Verrotten wird der Teil über Wasser am schnellsten (und sich mit __ Moos überziehen, auf dem sich Pflanzen ansiedeln, was wiederum recht schön ausschaut)
Der dadurch entstehende Nährstoffeintrag passiert nicht schlagartig und wird von den Pflanzen im Laufe der Zeit dankend aufgenommen.

Allerdings ist es eine Glaubensfrage,ob man einen schönen, natürlichen Teich haben will, oder einen zum englischen Rasen passenden Zierteich.


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

Ich habe immer dicke Eichenäste im Teich gehabt, auch als Austiegshilfen für Kleintiere.
Es hat den Fischen und den Pflanzen nicht geschadet und auch nach 8 Jahren war da noch nichts verrottet. Würd ich auch immer wieder so machen, weil ich eben beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe, das Wasser war auch immer klar.


----------



## Jack3006 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Baumstumpf im Teich*

Danke für die vielen Antworten, auch wenn es so aussieht das mein Kumpel recht hat - verdammt  ! Was das mal für ein Baum war kann ich nicht sagen - der liegt auch schon ein paar Jährchen da drin.
Da wir im Grunde immer Probleme mit trüben Wasser haben wird als nächstes der Pflanzenbestand aufgestockt und evtl. eine größere Pumpe + Filter angeschafft. 
Dachte da an __ Papageienfeder und __ Hornkraut. Gibt es dabei etwas zu beachten?


----------

